# My Aquascapes for 3 new aquariums



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share my aquascapes for my 3 newly setup aquariums. I am open to all constructive criticism and thoughts. Sorry for the $0 gallons being so cloudy as they were just setup today, and just started the cycling process. I will have the aquariums size and what I am planning on getting in each but im only sure one one species and that is my Alto's, So if you have any other fish suggestions let them fly!

The light i used is from an old Florescent hood that I striped out and added a Current Satellite Plus Strip to it.

55 Gallon- possible Victorian Species Tank:
















40 Gallon- Alto Species Tank:








40 Gallon- Possible Mbuna Species Tank or Lake Tang. Rockdweller Species Tank:


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

hi, it's always great fun laying out the décor in a new aquarium, of the different layouts I like the third picture the best, though it is just a personal preference, 
the one piece of advice I would give though is always make sure any rock structures you create are stable, you don't want them shifting or falling on a fish as it digs about under one any more than you want one crashing through the front glass onto the floor of your home along with gallons and gallons of water!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I like the 3rd layout best because it appears more natural and random.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I like the 3rd one best also.

The air line and heater are killing me on the 55. Hide those puppies


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

On the first one...Like said above, hide the heater and air line. I also think your background and rock pile is very conflicting visually. I think if you removed your flat rock stacks and replaced with the same type of rocks on the background stacked in the same manner, that tank would be great looking.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll move the heater down and the airlines I'll do my best to hide. I took out all the rocks in the 55 because I did not like how it looked and I am reworking the 2nd 40gallon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ha, I like the middle one. First one be careful of sharp edges and Victorians who dart.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

I am changing the rocks in the 55 with river stones.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Reworked the 55 and one of the 40 gallons and added a few more shells for the Calvus. The 40s are still not crystal clear but they will be after i receive my sponge filters and filter floss. Here are the final products for aquascaping though (I Hope). The 55 i used 2 different setting for the pictures.

55 Gallon


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

40 Gallon Top


























40 Gallon Bottom


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Your 55 looks 100% better. Good job. Hide the airline behind the filter intake.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

The '40 gallon top' is a winner. However, it would be more natural if one of the rock piles was higher than the other. Two even height rock piles look too "clean". Some times less is better than more.


----------

